# What does Properties/ Hyperlink Base



## leydorfs (Aug 1, 2008)

Thanks for answering my question.

Can you tell me what the hyperlink base does?  Microsoft says that putting in x:\ in the field will keep hyperlinks from becoming relative and breaking when the file is moved.  Since I did this, the links don't break, but I've noticed that my TOC links don't work any more.  Is this just a superstision that I have.  Are there similar ramifications in excel that I have to worry about?

Thanks.


----------



## Macropod (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi leydorfs,

The only time I could imaging a hyperlink base affecting a TOC is if:
1. The TOC uses the RD field to link to one or more external documents; a nd
2. The wrong relative path was used.
There is no reason for setting the hyperlink base to affect links within a document.

Cheers


----------

